# PCGH-Leserpreis: CPU-Hersteller des Jahres 2008 steht fest



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Februar 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Leserpreis: CPU-Hersteller des Jahres 2008 steht fest gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Leserpreis: CPU-Hersteller des Jahres 2008 steht fest


----------



## redbull320 (5. Februar 2009)

War KLa  

Einmal Intel IMMer Intel....

x)


----------



## clonez (5. Februar 2009)

redbull320 schrieb:


> War KLa
> 
> Einmal Intel IMMer Intel....
> 
> x)



das hätteste mal 2004 sagen sollen...


----------



## AMD (5. Februar 2009)

Nein der Knaller schlecht hin! Wer hat damit schon gerechnet


----------



## Psychodelity (5. Februar 2009)

so Klar hätte es nicht sein müssen wenn amd den phenom früher rausgebracht hätte.aber wäre bei cpu der schwerpunkt preis/leistung gewesen,wäre das bestimmt anders ausgefallen.

und jetz kommt bitte nicht mit dem ich sei fanboy gelabber oder so


----------



## marionege (5. Februar 2009)

Es siegt die Technik, nicht der Name, AMD viel Glück mit dem PH II bei der nächsten Wahl.


----------



## sandman85 (5. Februar 2009)

Also, wenn ich mir den Kommentar Bereich hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/40909-core-i5-erste-bilder-der-sockel-lga1155-und-1156-a.html so ankucke, dann steigen die Chancen 2009 für AMD wohl grad rapide an 
Aber wolln mer mal abwarten...


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie war das klar, das intel mal wieder weit vorne liegt, sieht man auch in meinem Thred(siehe Signatur)


----------



## keck04 (5. Februar 2009)

für 2008 musste das Ergebnis auch so ausfallen, alles andere wäre ein Wiz gewesen

ich hab selber gern AMD gekauft, den Athlon XP und 64, aber 2008 kann AMD selbstkritisch als verlorenes Jahr abhaken, 2009 kann AMD hoffentlich noch das ein oder andere nachschieben, wobei die anstehende Steigerung beim Topmodell P-II von 3,0 auf gerademal 3,1 GHz die Erwartungen trübt


----------



## Azrael Gamer (5. Februar 2009)

Ich hab ja auch einen Intel und meine Freunde alle auch, daher is das schon klar gewesen, dass das Intel wird


----------



## Bucklew (5. Februar 2009)

amd ist zweiter - wer folgten dahinter noch?


----------



## errat1c (5. Februar 2009)

Azrael Gamer schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch einen Intel und meine Freunde alle auch, daher is das schon klar gewesen, dass das Intel wird



Haben die auch alle 2 Ohren auf der rechten Seite?


----------



## 30sectomars (5. Februar 2009)

War ja klar mit Intel 
Aber AMD hat mit der PII Reihe einen guten Start ins neue Jahr hingelegt


----------



## PuhbaerTB (5. Februar 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> amd ist zweiter - wer folgten dahinter noch?



VIA wahrscheinlich. Aber ich glaube auch die haben die 4%-Hürde nicht geschafft 

Mit Intel war ab zu sehen, dass die das Rennen machen. Mit AMD für dieses Jahr bleibt wohl ab zu warten, ob sich der Phenom II weiterhin so gut schlägt und die AM3-Pentants auch so gut Aussehen. Auf der anderen Seite wird Intel wohl auch nicht schlafen, daher wirds mal wieder spannend. Letztes Jahr hätte der Phenom "I" es auch reißen können, aber leider geriet der ein wenig in die schlechten Schlagzeilen. Zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt möchte ich persönlich lieber keine Prognose geben, da es von zu vielen Faktoren abhängig sind die derzeit noch nicht eingeschätzt werden können...


----------



## gobin90 (5. Februar 2009)

Ich finds für AMD schade, aber wenn man es nicht schafft den kopletten CPU markt abzudecken ist man auch selber schuld. 

-Keine wirklichen High End Cpus, die in Sachen Leistung gleich gut sind wie Intel.
- Im Notebookmarkt gibts nur schrott
- Und nen Netbook prozessor gibts auch nixh gescheittes, nicht mal einen Versuch.


----------



## der-sack88 (5. Februar 2009)

War zu erwarten. Mich würde eher intressieren, ob ATI bei den GraKas gewinnen konnte. Die Chancen stehen sicher nicht schlecht, der RV770 ist einfach geil...
Ich bin mir sicher, das AMD nächstes Jahr besser dasteht. Nur wie viel besser, das werden wir entscheiden.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (5. Februar 2009)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> War zu erwarten. Mich würde eher intressieren, ob ATI bei den GraKas gewinnen konnte. Die Chancen stehen sicher nicht schlecht, der RV770 ist einfach geil...


Stimmt, das wird ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen zwischen rot und grün. Leistungsmässig liegen RV770 und GT200 ziemlich nah beieinander, wer wird das Rennen machen?


----------



## theLamer (5. Februar 2009)

> Stimmt, das wird ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen zwischen rot und grün. Leistungsmässig liegen RV770 und GT200 ziemlich nah beieinander, wer wird das Rennen machen?


Tippe auf AMD... 60% sicher

@topic: Was wäre anderes zu erwarten gewesen? Fragt sich nur, wie das Ganze 2009 aussieht


----------



## UnnerveD (5. Februar 2009)

LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> Stimmt, das wird ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen zwischen rot und grün. Leistungsmässig liegen RV770 und GT200 ziemlich nah beieinander, wer wird das Rennen machen?



Das wird sich sicherlich so einpendeln wie die Verkauszahlen und da steht NVidia nichts destotrotz besser da.
Aber mal schaun


----------



## Equilibrium (5. Februar 2009)

Intel !!!....war zu erwarten!..aber mal ganz ehrlich, die haben es nunmal ganz geschickt gemacht. Während AMD noch den Dornröschenschlaf gehalten hat, ist Intel davon geflogen und hat die ersten Kunden in den Sack gestopft.

Nun zu AMD wer zu letzt lacht, lacht bekanntlich am besten. Das Jahr hat grade angefangen und während Intel sich jetzt die letzten Kunden vergrault siehe 4 neue Sockel und CPU´s auf einmal. Wird sich AMD auf seine AM3 Boards konzentrieren und diese weiter verbesssern mit höchst möglicher kompatibilität. Somit wird das P/L bei fast gleicher leistung zu gunsten von AMD ausgehen (ich hoffe es sehr für AMD, da konkurenz das geschäft belebt.)


----------



## theLamer (5. Februar 2009)

> (ich hoffe es sehr für AMD, da konkurenz das geschäft belebt.)


Joa das hoffe ich auch... denn dann schreitet das Ganze auch voran.

Ich meine z.B. die E8x00-Serie war doch einige Zeit von AMD überhaupt nicht zu erreichen, schnelle Dual-Cores konnte Intel damit zum hohen Preis verkaufen. Wenn AMD was vergleichbares gehabt hätte, wären die CPUs bestimmt günstiger gewesen


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (5. Februar 2009)

Gut so, und sicher nicht AMD


----------



## XXTREME (5. Februar 2009)

a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch schrieb:


> Gut so, und sicher nicht AMD




Das ändert sich 2009 .


----------



## strider11f (5. Februar 2009)

Nächstes Jahr fällt das Ergebniss identisch aus es sei den Intel versaut den I5.
P.S. Hoffentlich gibt es AMD zur nächsten Wahl noch.


----------



## Team_PG-Pat (5. Februar 2009)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Das ändert sich 2009 .


seh ich auch so


----------



## XXTREME (5. Februar 2009)

strider11f schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr fällt das Ergebniss identisch aus es sei den Intel versaut den I5.
> P.S. Hoffentlich gibt es AMD zur nächsten Wahl noch.




Ach ja, dann entscheide dich schon mal für einen der 4 Sockel .

Der PhenomII und auch der kommende Athlon X4 holt mit Sicherheit enorm Marktanteile zurück, davon bin ich aber überzeugt .


----------



## BikeRider (5. Februar 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> amd ist zweiter - wer folgten dahinter noch?


Für mich war das Ergebnis auch klar.
Mal schauen wie es für AMD nächstes Jahr ausschaut, wenn dieses Jahr positiver verläuft.


----------



## noghry (5. Februar 2009)

AMD wird sicher wieder näher an Intel ranrücken, ob es aber zum ersten Platz reichen wird, ist noch fraglich. Drück ihnen aber trotzdem die Daumen.

sysProfile: ID: 90715 - noghry


----------



## txt.file (5. Februar 2009)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Der PhenomII und auch der kommende Athlon X4 holt mit Sicherheit enorm Marktanteile zurück, davon bin ich aber überzeugt .


Na hoffentlich!!

Wer hat denn bitte für Intel gestimmt. nei nei nei ... kann ich mit 3 AMD-Systemen nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## Tom3004 (6. Februar 2009)

INTEL ist ja auch einfach COOL


----------



## kmf (6. Februar 2009)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Das ändert sich 2009 .


Tjo, sind womöglich ganz weg vom Fenster. 

Mich interessiert jetzt nur noch - hab ich was gewonnen oder ned.


----------



## gdfan (6. Februar 2009)

Ich werde wen das so wieter geht auch 2009 für AMD stimme


----------

